# finally got my rami back



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

well it took right at 2 weeks from the day i sent it off til i got it back from the factory. i sent in the slide/barrel, and both mags. looks like i got both the original mags back but the feed ramp has been worked on. had i gotten it back a day earlier i'd have tried it out already....but i have to wait now til i go back to the farm, then i can punish some empty beer cans. atleast i better be able to, if it's still giving me trouble i won't be a happy fella.....we'll see though, i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice. Do you know if any of the 9-rami's had any loading problems as well or was it just the 40s? 
Let us know how it works out for you. :smt023


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

heck i didn't know any of the rami's had any problems....atleast not consistent problems. but the tech at cz told me they had some mag issues for awhile, that's why he had me send them also, but either they checked out okay, or they just did the ramp work and ignored the mags. i should be able to let you know how it works in about a week.....unless someone breaks in the house before then and i have to find out right away.....naw, that's what shotguns are for. :smt033


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

well i finally got to try it out....and i'm disappointed. still not feeding. on the bright side though....i still have just as much .40 ammo as i did a month ago. so i talked with one of their gunsmiths and he said to just send the whole pistol, including magazines, to them and they'll look at everything. so....off it goes.


----------

